

EXE Icon Extraction with PHP5 - mrkmg
http://mrkmg.com/extracting-the-icons-from-an-exe-in-php-on-linux/

======
spacey
Based on the title I was expecting to find PHP code that parses the exe PE
header to extract the icon files of the resources. icoutils will not be
available or possible to install on every web hosting.

~~~
dguaraglia
Yeah, kind of disappointing. I was expecting cringe-inducing bytestream
parsing in PHP. Booh.

------
eurodance
The title should be "EXE Icon Extraction with icotool and wrestool".

------
manuletroll
I'm curious, what was your use case for this ?

~~~
Drakim
Let's say you build a file explorer in PHP, with this you could show the
proper icon for .exe files

